# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Cung cấp suất ăn văn phòng chất lượng cao, giá cả hợp lý, nhanh gọn lẹ.

## donbaclieu

Chúng tôi trên 9 năm kinh nghiệm cung cấp suất ăn văn phòng, công nghiệp và sự kiện tận nơi.


Thực đơn phong phú phù hợp khẩu vị các vùng miền. Chất lượng chuẩn nhà hàng với giá cả hợp lý.



Đóng gói hộp cơm 5 ngăn, hộp canh riêng thuận lợi sử dụng 1 lần.



Nguyên phụ liệu t ruy nguyên được nguồn gốc , quy trình chế biến đạt tiêu chuẩn vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm.



Đặc biệt cung cấp kèm theo thức uống, bánh mặn, bánh ngọt, trái cây tráng miệng theo yêu cầu.



Tiêu chí của chúng tôi "Tối thiểu hóa lợi nhuận, tối đa hóa sự tiện lợi"



Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV HUY GIA PHƯƠNG

92/85 Nguyên Hồng, P.11, Q.Bình Thạnh, Tp.Hồ Chí Minh

Điện thoại: 028 66726356

Hotline: 0915 898 908

Email: donbaclieu@gmail.com

Website:www.don.com.vn

----------

